# Use US landline Phone In Philippines



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

I have an old ATT&T telephone from the states, that is about 40 years old, that I would like to use here in the Philippines. It appears to have the same type of RJ11 connection as my PLDT landline, but when I plugged into my landline here in the Philippines, I don't hear a dial tone, all is here is faint static. I tried plugging it into my Magic Jack, but when I tried that I didn't hear anything at all. Does anyone know if there is a technical reason why a landline phone from the US wouldn't work in the Philippines. This old phone worked fine for many years in my garage office back in US, but seems completely dead here?


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

Maxx62 said:


> I have an old ATT&T telephone from the states, that is about 40 years old, that I would like to use here in the Philippines. It appears to have the same type of RJ11 connection as my PLDT landline, but when I plugged into my landline here in the Philippines, I don't hear a dial tone, all is here is faint static. I tried plugging it into my Magic Jack, but when I tried that I didn't hear anything at all. Does anyone know if there is a technical reason why a landline phone from the US wouldn't work in the Philippines. This old phone worked fine for many years in my garage office back in US, but seems completely dead here?


I brought a number of old us phones with me when I first moved here and all of them worked fine with my pldt service and with my magic jack. No idea why you're having trouble.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

I don't know what system they use in the Philippines but a 40 year old phone may be a pulse dial whereas modern phones are tone dial. From what I know of the Philippines it could depend on which area you are in and how up to date or not the local exchange is.


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

All my USA phones work great. There is probable something damage on your phone. Either Pulse or tone dial should draw dial tone.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

Hmm...This phone is a push button phone, so I'm guessing it's probably a dial tone type phone. Anyway, I' guess it probably got broken during shipping, so I guess I'll just put it on the back burner for now.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Cord damage*



Maxx62 said:


> Hmm...This phone is a push button phone, so I'm guessing it's probably a dial tone type phone. Anyway, I' guess it probably got broken during shipping, so I guess I'll just put it on the back burner for now.


Have you tried a new phone cord, maybe it's been damaged. I miss my old phones from the states, the ringers are much louder, same with the sound level and you can set them to different tones, my current PLDT phone is real basic and the cord is always' twisted, glad you mentioned this, I'm gonna look around for another.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Maxx62 said:


> Hmm...This phone is a push button phone, so I'm guessing it's probably a dial tone type phone. Anyway, I' guess it probably got broken during shipping, so I guess I'll just put it on the back burner for now.


Yeah if it doesn't work on either PLDT or Magic Jack I'd say the phone is broken. But would try a different cord like another said first. Could be the handset cord too, those go bad pretty easy.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

mcalleyboy said:


> Have you tried a new phone cord, maybe it's been damaged. I miss my old phones from the states, the ringers are much louder, same with the sound level and you can set them to different tones, my current PLDT phone is real basic and the cord is always' twisted, glad you mentioned this, I'm gonna look around for another.


Oh yeah, this thing has an actual bell inside of it that sounds like a school bell when it goes off. Also, the hand held receiver part of it is so heavy you could beat a burglar to death if you found someone breaking into your house.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

I had someone fix he handset for me about 15 years ago, so maybe the work they did has finally come undone.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Quality phone and loud ringer*



Maxx62 said:


> Oh yeah, this thing has an actual bell inside of it that sounds like a school bell when it goes off. Also, the hand held receiver part of it is so heavy you could beat a burglar to death if you found someone breaking into your house.


Sure miss that kind of phone, I'm gonna check some of the used furniture or used products store for something like this from the states.

PLDT didn't have any open phone lines in the 90's for our area so we tried another phone company called PT&T so we had a phone line here back in 1995 but the company ended up going bankrupt? Actually I'm not sure on that, they're still around. I used cordless phone from the states, I was set up real good but they real poor customer service or lack of service to fix damaged lines, but the line was only $100 a year, you had to buy your phone cards, might be an option in some remote area's and a land line dirt cheap and more reliable then a cell phone.


----------

